# Smart-KDV sucht



## Liali (18. Dezember 2008)

Kult der Verdammten ( RP-PvP)
Smart

Grüß Euch Kultler und die die es werden wollen , 

wir, die Gilde Smart ist auf der Suche nach engagierten Spielern, die erfolgreich mit uns raiden möchten.

Generell freuen wir uns immer über fähige Spieler aller Klassen , insbesondere suchen wir aber :

*
- 1 Jäger
- 1 Heilpaladin
- 1 Heilpriester
- 1 Gleichgewichtsdruide ( Eule )
- 1 Elementarschamane
- 1 Heilschamane 

*

--------------------------------------

 WotLK Content: 

*Die folgenden Erfolge konnten wir innerhalb kürzester zeit verbuchen : *

Archavons Kammer 1/1
Archavons Kammer (Hero) 1/1

Das Obsidiansanktum 1/1
Das Obsidian Sanktum (Hero) 1/1

Das Auge der Ewigkeit 1/1
Das Auge der Ewigkeit (Hero) 1/1

Naxxramas 15/15
Naxxramas (Hero) 15/15

Somit ! Content clear !

--------------------------------------

Wir bieten euch:

- 3 gut organisierte Raids pro Woche zu humanen Zeiten ( Mittwoch,Donnerstag 19:00-23:00 und Sonntag 16:00-22:00 )
- einen zu fast jeder Zeit sehr gut besuchten TS Server
- ein Einsteigerfreundliches DKP System 
- freundliche Raidatmossphäre und eine motivierte Gemeinschaft
- teilweise  Raids Flasks/ Bufffood Ausgabe durch die Gildenkasse
- eine aktive Gemeinschaft , auch ausserhalb der 25er Raids gibt es zum Beispiel 2 erfolgreiche Naxxramas 10er Gruppen

Wir erwarten: 

- Enchantetes, gesockeltes Gear, möglichst kein Levelgear
- Engagiertes Raiden bei einer Beteiligung von mindestens 50%  
- Klassenbeherrschung ( Theoriecraft und Praxis ) 
- Whipebereitschaft
- Pünktlichkeit zu den Raids 

--------------------------------------

Für Interessenten:

Wir freuen uns über Eure Bewerbung in unserem Forum http://www.smart-guild.de.vu. 
Außerdem stehen Euch ingame zur Verfügung: Liali, Arkasa, Saikou, Soil 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Smart Gildenleitung

​


----------



## Liali (18. Dezember 2008)

Da schieb ich den Beitrag mal nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liali (19. Dezember 2008)

und ein weiteres Push


----------



## Liali (21. Dezember 2008)

ab nach oben mit dir !


----------



## Liali (22. Dezember 2008)

nochmals Hoch mit dir und nun auch der Aufruf an einen Schamanen (Ele oder Heiler) sich zu bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liali (22. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## Liali (22. Dezember 2008)

..


----------



## Ancalímon85 (22. Dezember 2008)

da könnt man ja  fast dazu bewegt werden sich schnell nen  Hordi zu machen ^^


----------



## Liali (23. Dezember 2008)

nicht wahr? ^^ 

Leider spielen wir keine Allianz, obwohl mich das eventuell auch mal reizen würde ^^


----------



## Liali (25. Dezember 2008)

weihnachtspusch ^^ *zur familie zurückhuscht*


----------



## Liali (29. Dezember 2008)

hooooch


----------



## Liali (30. Dezember 2008)

Und noch ein Update !! neue gesuchte Klassen inc


----------



## Liali (31. Dezember 2008)

nochmal ein Push für den geclearten Content .

Euch allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Liali (5. Januar 2009)

up


----------



## Liali (8. Januar 2009)

hoch..


----------



## Liali (10. Januar 2009)

da ich grade da bin ein gratispush . würde mich freuen , wenn sich mal wer ingame bei mir meldet oder sich bewirbt ^^ wir brauchen noch sehr gute Spieler fast aller Klassen zur vergrößerung unseres memberpools . 

wir bieten : 

- festen Raidplatz 
- das Naxx 25er Equip in recht kurzer zeit , da wir inzwischen eh über die hälfte der drops dissen .


----------

